

I Hate Myself Because I Don't Work for BuzzFeed - ericglyman
http://www.theawl.com/2015/03/i-hate-myself-because-i-dont-work-for-buzzfeed

======
samuelarchibald
I agree with the reply, It's very much an overreaction. Everyone gets jealous
about other people's jobs, but not to that extent. Sounds like a personal
problem to do with the regret of not getting the buzzfeed job.

